

Ask HN: Minimal blog theme for programmers. Would you be interested? - sharmi

I have worked with static website generators like Mynt and now, Pelican for my blog.  Now I have a better grasp of CSS.  I was wondering if the developer community would be interested in a jinja2 optimized blog theme.  It would have the actual html&#x2F;css template + jinja2 template.<p>If you do not need the jinja2 templating, would a minimal blog theme optimised for programming interest you?
======
dylanhassinger
Programmers don't pay for software products

I'd recommend putting it up on Theme Forest and seeing how you do.

